# Merry Christmas



## Uberskunk (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm giving my sister my previous guitar. She knows that. What she doesn't  know is that I'm giving her an amp, cable, stand, case, and maybe even a pedal as Christmas gifts. I bought the amp today, so this was just a little test to make sure the amp is good, it's used and looks a little old. I wasn't going anywhere in particular with this. (And for anyone who's thinking of pointing it out, you can hear the strumming because I can't turn the amp very loud, and it's decently further away from the mic than the guitar itself)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1715558/

*~Skunk*


----------



## Aden (Nov 15, 2008)

Note to self: Find ways to shamelessly plug my music when I have enough uploaded.


----------



## Uberskunk (Nov 15, 2008)

> Note to self: Find ways to shamelessly plug my music when I have enough uploaded.



Plugging one's music or any art form takes a lot of nerve. There are a lot of cruel people out there, looking to gouge the bright-eyed, and shave the bushy-tailed...


----------

